#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Διαδικασία εγγραφής στο μητρώο μόνιμων επιθεωρητών

## entropia_gr

Καλησπέρα,
Έχω υποβάλει αίτηση για εγγραφή στο Μητρώο κι έχω λάβει τον Κωδικό Αριθμό Συμμετοχής (ΚΑΣ). Τίθεται κάποιος χρονικός περιορισμός ως προς το μέχρι πότε μπορώ να ολοκληρώσω την αίτησή μου και να στείλω τα δικαιολογητικά για να πραγματοποιήσω Αναγγελία Έναρξης Δραστηριότητας Ενεργειακού Επιθεωρητή (φάση 2/3);
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## spiderman

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής: Για να περάσει κάποιος επιθεωρητής από  την Α τάξη στη Β απαιτούνται το 20% των 30 επιθεωρήσεων δηλαδή 6  επιθεωρήσεις σε κτήρια μη κατοικίας/πολυκατοικίας με συστήματα θέρμανσης  ή και κλιματισμού άνω των 15KW. Γνωρίζει κάποιος συνάδελφος αν έχω  κατάστημα με θέρμανση 12KW και συγχρόνως κλιματισμό 9KW (δηλαδή σύνολο  συστημάτων 21KW)  καλύπτεται η απαίτηση των 15 ή πρέπει τουλάχιστον ένα  εκ των δύο να είναι πάνω από 15KW?

----------


## Xάρης

Ο Ν.4409/16 γράφει στο άρθρο 52, §5:"Τουλάχιστον το είκοσι τοις εκατό (20%) των ανωτέρω επιθεωρήσεων απαιτείται να έχει διενεργηθεί σε κτίριαή/και κτιριακές μονάδες µε χρήση µη κατοικίας που διαθέτουν *συστήματα θέρμανσης ή και κλιματισµού ισχύος άνω των δεκαπέντε κιλοβάτ (15 kW)*."
Συνεπώς, μπορεί να έχει:

σύστημα θέρμανσης >15kW ήσύστημα κλιματισμού >15kW ήσύστημα θέρμανσης+*​*κλιματισμού >15kW. (η περίπτωσή σου)
Αυτό καταλαβαίνω αλλά επειδή είναι λεπτό το ζήτημα καλύτερα να θέσεις ένα ερώτημα στην ΕΥΕΠΕΝ.

----------


## spiderman

Χάρη ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## spiderman

Μετά από επικοινωνία προς ενημέρωση, δεν ισχύει το σύστημα θέρμανσης+*​*κλιματισμού >15kW, αλλά τουλάχιστον ένα εκ των δύο πρέπει να είναι >15kW.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Πάντως η γραμματική διατύπωση άλλα αφήνει να εννοηθούν.

----------


## entropia_gr

Καλημέρα,
Μετά από την αναγγελία έναρξης δραστηριότητας που υποβάλλει ο εκάστοτε, πόσο καιρό κάνει αυτή να εγκριθεί και να του αποσταλούν ο αρ. μητρώου και οι κωδικοί?

----------

